# Lionel Remote switches question



## jman (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have a lionel 180 watt powerhouse and recently purchased several Lionel remote switches. My question is should i use track power or have them on their direct feed to the powerhouse supply like i do with my tracks?

thanks!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A few switches should not matter on power consumption. The track should be OK. If you use a direct line method use a separate power supply.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What exact switches? If you're running conventional, for reliable operation, I'd select separate power that is always constant for the switches.


----------

